# Portable Reloading Lab



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

lwingwatcher said:


> Where are you guys getting "reloading" out of that sniper wagon?
> 
> That is set up to do one thing and one thing only, shoot from.
> 
> I do have a question though....somebody said something about not being able to shoot from a trailer that is attached to a motor vehicle. Why is it necessary to unhook it?


it not a "sniper wagaon", what ever the heck that comment is supose to mean. Its designed to be a fully contained reloading lab. So load development can be done on site, instead of running home, loading and then having to go back to the range. Everything staysin place, therefore you don't forget stuff.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

redneckdan said:


> it not a "sniper wagaon", what ever the heck that comment is supose to mean. Its designed to be a fully contained reloading lab.


Ok, if you say so...

1) Der Schuetzenvagen....hmmmm.....shootin wagon not reloading wagon

ok, a couple of pics of a loading bench

but then...look at pics 5-8 where you should note the view out the back and the carpeted benchrest and a scoped rifle. Maybe the "muzzle view" of another rifle and the spotting scope would be an indicator, but...I guess not for you.

When I saw the name, the design features, and the use depicted by the most photos, it was evident to me that it was a shootin wagon, not a reloading wagon. But...you go ahead and see it how you want...no problem.


----------

